# Need some advice with anxiety



## 13670 (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey allThis is my first post - I've been reading a lot of these posts and I can connect totally. The real truth is that I've been pretty scared of posting, I suppose, it's like being in denial, like the problem doesn't exist. However, I've had a few drinks tonight, so I'm gonna do it!First up, I'm 24, male in the UK. Also, you guys might hate me but I don't have any of the other symptoms that are so common with IBS, by that I mean, I don't have aches, pains, bloating, rumbling, in fact, if I got to stay at home all day, I guess I'd be pretty normal. Sure, I also get wind and D but no more so than average.My real problem is anxiety, and panic attacks. It started about 4 years ago, and my head hasn't been the same since. For want of a more elegant description, I'm scared of having an accident, and this seems to bring the urge on more. Basically, my way of thinking is like 'where is the nearest toilet, just in case', and this thinking is activated pretty much anywhere where there ISN'T a toilet.At the start, it was a minor inconvienience but now, it's really affected my life. For a start, it was partially to blame for my relationship ending, and on the social side, people have stopped inviting me places, simply because I'll say no. This is really depressing; more so now I'm single again. I used to be pretty confident, but it's been sapped away so much.What can I do to get some of my life back? I want to break the vicious cycle so badly. I'd love to hear from you if you can offer any advice at all.Love, Simon


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm kind of confused - do you have IBS? Or are you just dealing with an axiety that is similar to IBS anxieties?Anyway, for my IBS anxiety, I started using the IBS audio program 100 by Michael Mahoney. They're a set of hynotherapy sessions to teach you to calm yourself and control your digestive system and it gives you visualizations to help calm yourself. Its about $80 but most people on this site will tell you it's worth it. It's helped my anxiety a lot, and it's helped many others on this site too. I don't have the exact link but if you go to the Cognitive Therapy forum, there should be plenty of information there on these tapes.Hope you find something that helps you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it is possible to have "nervous diarrhea" without really having IBS.The nerves from your brain connect to mast cells in the gut and when they are triggered they can release things into the gut that cause diarrhea.So the effect is pretty real.Since there isn't any IBS it sounds like in your case I think tackling the anxiety is the way to go. The tapes may help because they work on how you talk to your gut, but you should also talk to the doctor to see if your anxiety merits medication or therapy (and since it is effecting quality of life I would think it probably does).K.


----------



## 13670 (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey guys - thanks for the reply. I read about the website and the tapes seem really good, I'll get them as soon as I can afford it.This is a great forum - just wish I joined earlier!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Simon, and Welcome!Below is the hypno forum - Mike is from Cheshire, so he may even be near you in the UK. Mike worked with a fellow on the British soccer team that had an IBS accident in front of the whole arena, dressed in a white kit, and had to walk the length of the field in obvious embarrassment. He was able to help him get over the constant anxiety that his IBS brought to him. I was very much like you - I missed out on a ton of life, did my parenting through the bathroom door, and was divorced, in part, due to my IBS. Anxiety is one component that is addressed in the program as part of the IBS - the constant worry about if you will have an attack, and if you do, will you be by a bathroom in time, will people "hear" you in there, and be standing in line waiting (I have had that happen to me), and when you aren't having IBS attacks, you are sort of "waiting" for the next one to show up. A viscious cycle indeed - and Mike's program breaks that mind-gut connection.Please let me know if I can be of any help to you! - The link is http://www.ibscds.com and you may also want to look at this link as well:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/43110261/m/471103451Gracefully and Kath have some good points too - thanks for the kind support.Take care and all the best to you...


----------

